# Angeln im Ärmelkanal



## AngelChris (4. Februar 2002)

Hallo Leute
Ich möchte im Sommer am Ärmelkanal bei Lyme Riges (oder wie der Ort heißt) in der Nähe von Exeter angeln. Ich weiß nicht, ob mann mit 14 schon alleine rausfahren darf(denn meine eltern wollen nicht umbedingt mit) und wie teuer das ist. Außerdem würde ich gern wissen, ob ich geflochtene umbedingt brauch und was für Köder ich benutzen soll.
AngelChris


----------



## Hummer (4. Februar 2002)

Wende Dich doch an Siegerlaender, der ist im Moment da. Sein Guide GrahamGB ist auch member hier an Board.Petri!Hummer


----------



## fisherstom (5. Februar 2002)

War auch schon im Kanal angeln. Also geflochtenen Schnur ist eigentlich ein muß, weil du mit sehr grossen Gewichten arbeiten musst liegt an der Tide dort. Meistens wird dort von einem Boot geangelt das über einem Wrack ankert und dann geht es los. Meist nur mit Naturköder. Es wird dort viel Conger geangelt.


----------



## Hummer (5. Februar 2002)

Herzlich Willkommen an board, fisherstom! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wo warst Du denn am Kanal und was hast Du gefangen?Petri!Hummer


----------



## fisherstom (5. Februar 2002)

Hatte eine Pension In Cornwell ist auf der Westseite von England. Dort hatten wir eine tolle Woche. Der Besitzer hat uns immer zum Hafen gefahren und abgeholt. Sind immer auf die Wind abgewandte Seite gefahren. Im Kanal oder Westküste. Haben dort wirklich riesige Conger gefangen der grösste war ca. 1.60m machen gut was an der Rute her. Aber zum essen haben wir immer Pollacks gefangen schmecken einfach besser.


----------



## AngelChris (20. Februar 2002)

Mein gerätehändeler hat gesagt, dass eine stationärrolle ausreicht. Ich weiß nicht wie tief das da ist und ob wann man eine multi und eine geflochtene brauch.
AngelChris


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. Februar 2002)

Moin Chris!
Ich kann dir ja mal einen Karte vom Kanal schicken dann weißt du schon mal wie tief es dort ist. Welche größere Stadt ist denn dort in der Nähe. 
Auf jeden Fall würde ich wenn die Möglichkeit da ist eine Multi benutzen mit dünner aber kräftiger geflochtener Schnur denn die Strömung ist dort sehr stark.

-------------------------------------------------------

            www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## siegerlaender (20. Februar 2002)

Hallo AngelChris!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wir waren vor knapp 2 Wochen am Kanal. Leider konnten wir wegen Sturm nicht rausfahren.
Will aber trotzdem mal versuchen Deine Fragen zu beantworten.
Alleine auf den Ärmelkanal rausfahren? Das laß mal besser, zu gefährlich! In vielen Häfen an der Kanalküste werden Angelfahrten angeboten. Man kann sich auch ein Boot mieten aber dazu braucht man schon 6-7 Mann, weils sonst zu teuer wird.
Zum Angeln im Kanal brauchst Du eine stabile Bootsrute, Pilker bis 300/400 gr, und zum Naturköderangel Bleigewichte bis 1000gr wegen der starken Strömung.
Eine Multirolle ist dringend anzuraten!!!!! Stell Dir vor, ein dicker Conger schluckt Deine Ködermakrele...dann geht die Post ab.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich fische eine 30lbs Bootsrute mit einer  
- Penn 345 GTI und 39er Fireline für Naturköder
- Abu 10000 CL und 25er Fireline zum PilkenBin im August übrigends auch wieder auf Congerjagd am Kanal
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wünsch Dir viel Petri Heil!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Der Norweger im Siegerland!
Lang lebe Mette-Marit!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gruß
Volker 
[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von siegerlaender am 20-02-2002 um 22:01.]


----------



## ThomasL (21. Februar 2002)

Hallo AngelchrisIch war auch schon am Kanal. Ich bin auch
der Meinung Multi ist ein absolutes Muss.
Stationärrolle kannst du vergessen.Gruss
Thomas


----------



## AngelChris (21. Februar 2002)

Ja ich meinte ob ich alleine auf einem kutter rausfahren darf.
@Lengalenga
Ich war noch nie im chat, weil mein bruder dann immer den computer belegt. Also konntets du es mir garnicht gesagt haben. aber jetzt weis ich es ja.
@Meeresangler_Schwerin
wie meinst du das mit der Karte?Gruß AngelChris


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Februar 2002)

Na ich Maile dir ein JPG Bild mit der Karte vom Kanal. Oder besser noch wenn ich genau weiß wo Du hin fährst von dem Gebiet.

-------------------------------------------------------

            www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## AngelChris (22. Februar 2002)

Ok 
Exeter und Dorset(???) liegen in der nähe.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. Februar 2002)

Alles klar dann ich habs gefunden und mache dir mal was fertig.

-------------------------------------------------------

            www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## AngelChris (22. Februar 2002)

Ok danke


----------



## AngelChris (23. Februar 2002)

Danke Meeresangler_SchwerinSie sind sehr gut.
doch habe ich auf der einen Karte gesehen, dass es dort um die 30m tief ist. Brauche ich dort wirklich eine multi und geflochtene? Ich möchte das wissen, weil ich dort nur 1 oder 2 mal rausfahren werde, weil meine eltern auf keinen fall so oft mit rausfahren. Meine Eltern meinten überiegens, dass es wahrscheinlich nicht ginge, weil ich mich noch nicht richtig verständiegen könnte. Aber nochmal dazu ob ich wirklich eine multi brauch. Da ich nur so ein paar mal rausfahren werde und sonst vom ufer aus angeln will. Ich habe noch nie mit einer multi geworfen und stelle es mir ganz schön ******* vor, wenn ich dann plötzlich eine perrücke habe. Also brauch ich eine multi oder geht auch eine Stationär?
Gruß
AngelChris[2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von AngelChris am 23-02-2002 um 13:47.]


----------



## Geraetefetischist (17. April 2002)

Ja, zum Bootsangeln ist die Multi dort unumgänglich. Schnur sollte geflochtene sein, dann braucht man nicht soviel Blei (1-2 lbs). Eine entsprechende Angel (30 lbs gerät) kann man aber auf den meisten Booten leihen. Bootskosten liegen so bei 25-45 Pfund/Person je nachdem, wie weit man Rausfährt. Das grösste Problem dürfte sein bei den Touren mitzukönnen, es sind meistens Chartertouren. Unbedingt den skipper fragen, ob er einen bei einer tour noch zusätzlich mit unterbringen kann!!! Und du solltest dich "Englisch" benehmen, (d.h. was das Zurücksetzen und die Hilfsbereitschaft an Bord angeht), dann hat man bessere Chancen Mitgenommen zu werden.
Pilker lass besser zu Hause, in den Wracks und den Felsen
hat man eh nur Hänger.
Als Köder nutzt man im Sommer zuvor gefangene Makrelen
also hat sich die Köderfrage mit Makrelenvorfächern schon erledigt.
Fürs Uferangeln reicht dann eine Brandungsausrüstung, wie sie auch hier üblich ist, auf Molen und Pieren brauchst Du noch nicht mal die.

Gerät ist in GB übrigens recht Teuer, besser Mitnehmen.
Für weitere infos: www.deepsea.co.uk
oder mail mal an das.bitterboese@web.de ich war nämlich im März noch da (Portland, bisschen weiter W)
Tight lines


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. April 2002)

Moin Geraetefetischist!
Herzlich willkommen im Board. Da hast du zum Einstand doch mal gleich ganz gute Tipps gegeben. Klasse: #6


----------



## AngelChris (19. April 2002)

Jo danke Geraetefetischist!!!!

Ich kann also dann nicht meine Bootsrute mit 100-250g WG benutzen???

AngelChris


----------



## Michel (20. April 2002)

Chris wenn du da wirklich rausfahren willst, dann mit dem Kutter, auf dem du dir sicherlich Gerät ausleihen kannst. Wenn du merkst das dir das liegt und spaß macht, kannst du dir dann das nötige Gerät für die nächsten Jahre kaufen und weißt auch schon was man so ungefähr brauch.

Gruß Michel


----------

